# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Omaha Metro area

## RhacHead

Just wanted to see how many BP.netters there are in the general area.Always looking to meet local herpers!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I'm here.

----------


## Brock Wagner

I am here in Lincoln.

Brock

----------


## Lupe

I'm moving back to Council Bluffs soon  :Smile:  but I'm about 30 min. from Omaha

----------


## Darkice

Im in Omaha.

----------


## omahapied

Count me in  :Smile:

----------


## Pixtaker

I'm in Lincoln.

----------


## brother713

im in bellevue

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

We just moved to Plattsmouth (still pretty local).

----------


## Mikknu

I'm out in Walton, NE near Lincoln.

----------

